# Rythmik Fv15hp or 2 SVS Pb12-NSDs?



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Whats your opinion on what I should buy? SVS pb12-nsd or Rythmik FV15HP?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What is your setup like? Dedicated room? Size? Speakers and other equipment?

Do you have room to place one sub up front and one in the back of the room?


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Agree with Sonnie, need more info. Dual subs can help smooth the response and room modes that a single can not do. That being said the FV15HP has more output then 2 NSD's.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I concur with Sonnie as well.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

2 new PB-2000’s is my recommendation if that's what Sonnie says. :T


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

steve nn said:


> 2 new PB-2000’s is my recommendation if that's what Sonnie says. :T


Good point Steve! The new PB-2000 does look promising!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

About first of February... :bigsmile:


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

So when it came down to it what did you decide to do? I notice the PB12-2000 is starting to ship now.:hsd:


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

steve nn said:


> So when it came down to it what did you decide to do? I notice the PB12-2000 is starting to ship now.:hsd:


SVS has good customer service and warranty. Another option at the $800 price range would be the Power Sound Audio subs.


----------

